# 2000 Polaris Magnum 325 4x4 stalled and now won't start!!!!



## Scottlabuff (Apr 13, 2016)

HAVE A QUESTION TO EVERYONE! Need help ASAP

I just bought a 2000 Polaris Magnum 325 4x4. Well I started driving it practically for the first time. After about five minutes, she stalled out. And would not start again. So then I let her cool down for about 45 minutes. So I started her up using the electric start. So she finally started! However as soon as I put her in reverse and gave it a little bit of throttle, as soon as I moved about 1 inch it stalled. But the worst part is it won't even turn over now, and the pull start won't even extend. it maybe comes out about 4 inches. And then doesn't move anymore. Is my motor seized?!?!??


----------

